# Looks Like We Got Howard



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

Juwan Howard has reportedly verbally committed to the Orlando Magic. I think it's a good move because we need talent regardless of position. He's a legit inside presence.

Here's the story:


> Howard poised to choose Magic
> 
> By Jerry Brewer | Sentinel Staff Writer
> Posted July 13, 2003, 11:00 PM EDT
> ...


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I personally don't trust the Orlando Sentinel. About two years ago they wrote crap about Antonio Davis coming to Orlando, and how Toronto is full of canucs and that he cannot suceed there. To me the Sentinel is full of "write about anything, hope for anything" writers. :no:


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I personally don't trust the Orlando Sentinel. About two years ago they wrote crap about Antonio Davis coming to Orlando, and how Toronto is full of canucs and that he cannot suceed there. To me the Sentinel is full of "write about anything, hope for anything" writers. :no:


The writer you are talking about in regards to Antonio Davis, Tim Povtak has been replaced as the Magic beat writer. I never liked him much either. The new writer, Jerry Brewer, is actually pretty good.

The columnist that talked about Toronto, David Whitley, is your typical "write about anything, hope for anything" columnist as you put it. Every newspaper has these type of writers.


----------



## Sangha (Jul 24, 2002)

It's being reported by ESPN so I think it is legit


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

Will he play center for the Magic? Or will Drew Gooden? This will be a good move only if Gooden still gets a lot of minutes because he improved substantially as the season went on, and he won't get any better getting 20 minutes a game. Gooden even played solid in the playoffs. Either way, the Magic will still have an undersized Center.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Enigma</b>!
> 
> 
> The writer you are talking about in regards to Antonio Davis, Tim Povtak has been replaced as the Magic beat writer. I never liked him much either. The new writer, Jerry Brewer, is actually pretty good.
> ...


Heh thats good to hear. I am Canadian and a huge Raptors fan, but I also like the Magic, and one morning I strolled to the Sentinel website and see what this junkie is writing: Toronto sucks, its a Winter Wonderland, full of Cancus, you know.. I couldn't believe that actually was allowed to get printed. And after all of that talk from Tim Povtak, Antonio Davis never came to Orlando, or in that case to any other team, because he stayed in Toronto. That day I lost respect for the Orlando Sentinel. :no:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Make no mistake about it, Howard WILL start at center for the Magic. He will not steal playing time from Gooden, they will both play 35+ minutes next year. Also, Howard isn't undersized to be a center in the east, especially since he's about 260 pounds. Remember, he played some center for the Nuggets last year and that was in the West.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sangha</b>!
> It's being reported by ESPN so I think it is legit


Actually ESPN is saying that the Orlando Sentinel reported it, so I still don't believe it, because ESPN didn't actually report it. LOL

Past that I like the deal if when everything is said and done and he comes to Magicland. :grinning:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> Make no mistake about it, Howard WILL start at center for the Magic. He will not steal playing time from Gooden, they will both play 35+ minutes next year. Also, Howard isn't undersized to be a center in the east, especially since he's about 260 pounds. Remember, he played some center for the Nuggets last year and that was in the West.


Yea, thats what I would think, but the I've seen reports that he will start at SF. Doesn't make much sense to me  


Howard is only 6'9'' but he weighs 260 and plays bigger. I think he's gonna get time at SF, PF, and Center. He adds versatility to the Magic, this is an excellent signing. They can use several different attractive lineups to give people rests...


Starting:
Gaines
McGrady
Giricek
Gooden
Howard


Big Lineup/Defensive 
Gaines
McGrady
Howard
Gooden
Hunter

Shooters/Offense
Gaines
Bogans
McGrady
Gooden/Garrity??
Howard

Overall, i dont think it'll matter who starts at what position, Howard, Gooden, and Mcgrady will play 35+ minutes, Giricek and Gaines will get 30+, Hunter will only play 15-20 at most. The Magic are also trying to get Claxton, Daniels or Lue on there to split time with Gaines and help carry the load. That all depends on if the end up getting the injury exception for Hill.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that the Magic are going to handle this like this:

Howard wont play C, there will be no C in Orlando, just two PF's.

PF: Howard
PF: Gooden
SF: T-Mac
SG: Giricek
PG: Gaines

and i'm pretty sure that you can do that. But in most situations Howard will play C.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SKLB54</b>!
> I'm pretty sure that the Magic are going to handle this like this:
> 
> Howard wont play C, there will be no C in Orlando, just two PF's.
> ...


In the East they can get away with that. No way Howard starts over Gooden at PF with somebody else playing center. Gooden is too good not to start.

I actually think Bogans is going to be the starting point by the beginning of the season.


----------



## SKLB54 (Oct 13, 2002)

you didnt get my post

im predicting that ORLANDO WONT HAVE A CENTER

Howard and Gooden will both start, orlando will have TWO POWER FORWARDS in their STARTING LINEUP.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> In the East they can get away with that. No way Howard starts over Gooden at PF with somebody else playing center. Gooden is too good not to start.
> ...


I agree with the first part of your post. It doesn't really matter who's the "center", the point is both Howard and Gooden will start and play good minutes. 

As for that last part, I'm pretty sure Bogans can't play point guard, and he definitely won't be starting at the beginning of the season. Look for Tyronn Lue to be the starter. As reported by Florida Today the Magic are at the top of Lue's list, and Lue is high on the Magic's list as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicStick</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree with the first part of your post. It doesn't really matter who's the "center", the point is both Howard and Gooden will start and play good minutes.
> ...


Well, I hope not. Lue is an average backup at best. Bogans can play some point guard. If i'm not mistaken, he did so some at Kentucky. Orlando doesnt need a true point with Tmac handling the ball most of the time. They just need a point that wont get abused defensively, will hit a couple shots, and will grab a couple rebounds.

I really hope we dont sign Lue. Antonio Daniels would be a much better signing.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Story


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hedo - - He Do!!!</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw..

I heard he might buy sassers #5..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I saw..
> ...


Sounds like the perfect reason to cut him.


----------



## O-Town Playa (Jun 24, 2003)

We'll take any reason we can get to cut Sasser. :laugh: We got rid of Horace (even though I didn't agree with that), why not him?!


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

well, since there's no way magic can get a center, they might as well just get the best free agent they can get... howard is a great additon at the mid-level...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Sasser will be out of the NBA after this year anyway. His contract runs out and nobody's gonna sign him.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Plus Bogans is taking his spot in the rotation this year


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I REALLY hope the Magic get Antonio Daniels instead of Lue. If I had my way the Magic would get a Travis best, if he was available.

As long as the magic get, Daniels, Lue, or Speedy AND DA is gone and Sasser is TIED to the end of the bench, the magic will be okay. 

Juwan can play center. As long as Gooden and Juwan BOTH get the minutes - this was a WISE move!


----------

